# تحويل السيارة من بنزين الى وقود الماء



## حمووود (25 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم .......

ارجو المساعدة فمشروع تخرجي هو تحويل السيارة لتعمل على الماء بدلا من البنزين .....

انا بحثت في الأنترنت عن هذا الموضوع ولكنني لم أكتفي بالمكتوب ولا بالفيديو المعروض .......


ارجو مساعدتي بأكبر قدر ممكن .............


----------



## حمووود (28 أبريل 2007)

لقد استفدت الكتير من تصفحي للموقع ورأيت كل شيء اريده في هذا الموضوع ........


الشكر الجزيل لمن كانت له يد ........

ولكن انا متردد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل اتابع الموضوع واعمل مشروع التخرج ام لا ....... دكتور بالجامعة عنا حكالي انو خطر كتير !!!

شو رأيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.walaa (4 مايو 2007)

حمووود قال:


> لقد استفدت الكتير من تصفحي للموقع ورأيت كل شيء اريده في هذا الموضوع ........
> 
> 
> الشكر الجزيل لمن كانت له يد ........
> ...


 
نعم أخي هذا المشروع خطير جدا قد يعرض حياتك للخطر (التهديد)
إذا أردت أن تعمله إعمله لنفسك ولا تخبر أحد به 
لأن حياتك ستصبح في خطر من قبل الحكومة وموردين البترول


----------



## حمووود (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي .......... ان شاء الله رح أبدأ به وسأخبركم بكل شيء بإذن الله



سيكون مشروع تخرجي


----------



## alcodimy (12 يونيو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138164.html


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (13 يونيو 2011)

_اخي الكريم اسئل الله لك التوفيق لعل اخي الكريم بعدنجاح مشروعك انتجعل الاجيال القادمه وبعد نفاذالبترول او قلته ان من يمكنهم ركوب السياره وكذالك كل جهاز يعتمدفي عمله على الطاقه مشروع جميل سرعلى بركه الله_


----------



## ابو فاطمه المهندس (22 مارس 2013)

مشروع اقتصادي وممكن تستفاد منه الاجيال القادمة


----------



## عبدالسلام السلطان (23 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز اتمنى لك التوفيق واذا احتج مساعده معينه فانا انشات الدائره الالكترونيه وباقي الخطوات الاحقه


----------



## mabaenerga (24 ديسمبر 2014)

ليـــــــــــــش اخي هذا التهديـــــد الموضوع ساهل لأني في جامعتي السنه الماضيه اتعمل نفس المشروع ... عن طريق استخدام الخلايا الوقود تحول الماء الي هيدرجون لكي يستخدم كوقود لكن النسبه كانت فقط 10% اذا استمر البحث ممكن ان تصل لنسبه اعلي ...


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
هناك فكرة تتمثل في استخدام خلية التحليل الكهربائي والتي هي عبارة عن جهاز يقوم بتحليل الماء الى الأكسجين والهيدروجين لاستخدمهما في السيارات التي تعمل على خلايا وقود.
يمكن البحث بالاعتماد على هذه الفكرة كأساس، وأتمنى أن تجد ما يفيد في ذلك، بالتوفيق


----------

